# [SOLVED] Freeze at Checking NVRam... sometimes



## motionfield (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello,

I'll try my luck here. What happens is that more and more often the computer doesn't pass "Checking NVRam..." line at boot on my AMI bios. It gets stuck there and doesn't respond to input. If I hold delete before it shows up "Entering Setup..." shows but its still stuck. When it DOES work I usually have to cold boot. Before it just happened when I rebooted but now its almost every time.

Another weird thing is that when it DOES boot after cold booting after a freeze-boot occurred it says windows couldn't load last time. From what I saw it didn't even get that far..

It started when I installed the latest drivers for my audigy4 pro sound card but I don't think its related since I've successfully installed it since and even removed the card from the computer as well. I don't see how drivers could affect anything in bios that early. It hasn't even checked for Memory, IDE, SATA, USB or anything else at that point.

Specs are:

CPU: Pentium 4 3.0GHz
motherboard: Asus P4P800SE
ram: 1 GB DDR3200 dual-channeled 512x2 corsair value kit
video card: ATI Radeon X800 XL
soundcard: M-Audio Audiophile 2496
optical drive: NEC 3550 dvdburner
HD: 2 s-ata seagate barracuda

no overclocking, all default settings.

temperatures and voltages seem fine.

I've successfully played games for hours IF I manage to boot.

I cleared CMOS. no change. Cleaned fans and lowered temperatures. no change. Removed excess cables and cards. No change.

Any pointers appreciated. Thanks for any help!


----------



## motionfield (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Freeze at Checking NVRam... sometimes*

It seems the videocard was to blame. I changed to a geforce 2 mx and the computer boots every time. Weird. I suspect static charge error on the card.


----------

